# قصة الفتاااة ( كاتي ) بالصور



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*قصة الفتاااة ( كاتي ) بالصور ​

درس جميل !!! 







الفتاة في الصورة اسمها  
كاتى كيركباترك وهي في الواحد والعشرين من عمرها

وبجانبها خطيبها نيك ثلاث وعشرين عاما

تم أخذ هذه الصورة قبل فترة قصيرة من حفل زواجهما, الذي أقيم في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
كان لدى
كاتى حالة متقدمة من السرطان

وكانت تمضي ساعات يوميا وهي تأخذ جرعات الدواء

في الصورة نيك ينتظر أن تنتهي إحدى جلسات العلاج الكيميائي الكثيرة









على الرغم من ألمها وفشل أعضائها عن العمل وجرعات المورفين

 
*  
وتم تعديل فستان العرس عدة مرات بسبب فقدانها الدائم للوزن 






وكان هناك شيء غريب في الحفلة وهي اسطوانة أوكسجين كان على


كاتى استخدامها في حفلة العرس والاستقبال

والشخصان الآخران في الصورة هما والدا نيك ويبدوان فرحين بسبب زواج ابنهما من حبيبة قلبه









في هذه الصورة تظهر

كاتى  في الكرسي المتحرك مع اسطوانة الأوكسجين وتستمع إلى أغنية من زوجها وأصدقائه










وفي حفل الاستقبال استراحت

كاتى عدة مرات بسبب الألم الذي منعها من الوقوف لفترات طويلة







ماتت 
كاتى  بعد خمس أيام من عرسها


إن مشاهدة فتاة مريضة وضعيفة جداً تتزوج وعلى وجهها ابتسامة يجعلنا نفكر

يمكن الوصول للسعادة مهما كانت مدتها قصيرة

ويجب علينا التوقف عن تعقيد حياتنا



الحياة قصيرة

اكسر القواعد

سامح بسرعة

قبّل بعاطفة

احب بصدق

اضحك دائما

ولا تتوقف أبداً عن الابتسام

مهما كانت غريبة الحياة



الحياة ليست دائما جميلة كما نتوقعنا أن تكون

لكننا ما دمنا نعيشها يجب أن نبتسم ونشكر الرب 
​  
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> الحياة ليست دائما جميلة كما نتوقعنا أن تكون​
> 
> 
> لكننا ما دمنا نعيشها يجب أن نبتسم ونشكر الرب ​​


 
*قصه محزنه جدااا*
*لكن فيها عبره مهمه*
*شكرا ليك استاذي*​​​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بعد خمسة اياااااااام...
بس الحمدلله انها عرفت تفرح قبل ما تموت
قصه ليها معاني كبيره وعميقه
شكرا كتير استاذنا ع مواضيعك الجميله والهادفه
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ياه بس الممهم انها اتجوزت اللى بتحبه بس قصه صعبه فى حد بيضحى عشان حبيبته بالشكل ده


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *قصه محزنه جدااا*
> *لكن فيها عبره مهمه*
> *شكرا ليك استاذي*​​​


فعلا محزنه جد جداد
شكرا يا غالى​


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بعد خمسة اياااااااام...
> بس الحمدلله انها عرفت تفرح قبل ما تموت
> قصه ليها معاني كبيره وعميقه
> شكرا كتير استاذنا ع مواضيعك الجميله والهادفه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


مرور راائع جداا
شكراا​


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> ياه بس الممهم انها اتجوزت اللى بتحبه بس قصه صعبه فى حد بيضحى عشان حبيبته بالشكل ده


نعم هناك من يضحى
شكرا جدا جدا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 فبراير 2012)

> الحياة ليست دائما جميلة كما نتوقعنا أن تكون
> 
> لكننا ما دمنا نعيشها يجب أن نبتسم ونشكر الرب
> ​ ​



كلمات النهايه قويه جداااااااااااااا

والقصه رغم صعبتها 
ولكنها تحمل في طيعا مغزي رائع وعزاء لمن يقراءها
كل الشكر استاذي


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2012)

قصة جميلة وصعبة فى نفس الوقت

بس قدرت تحقق اللى بتتمناه مهما كان صعب فى عنين الناس


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 فبراير 2012)

اكسر القواعد

سامح بسرعة

قبّل بعاطفة

احب بصدق

اضحك دائما

ولا تتوقف أبداً عن الابتسام

مهما كانت غريبة الحياة*

جميل استاذى
ربنا يباركك
* ​


----------



## النهيسى (9 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> كلمات النهايه قويه جداااااااااااااا
> 
> والقصه رغم صعبتها
> ولكنها تحمل في طيعا مغزي رائع وعزاء لمن يقراءها
> كل الشكر استاذي



_
كل الشكر للمرور والتقييم
ربنا يباركك_


----------



## النهيسى (9 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> قصة جميلة وصعبة فى نفس الوقت
> 
> بس قدرت تحقق اللى بتتمناه مهما كان صعب فى عنين الناس


*
شكرا لذوقك الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 فبراير 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> اكسر القواعد
> 
> سامح بسرعة
> 
> ...


_*
الرب يبارك مرورك الرائع
شكراا

​*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2012)

حلوة خاااااااااااالص القصة
ميرسى استاذنا


----------



## rania79 (9 فبراير 2012)

قصة محزنة اوى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2012)

*قصة حزينة أوى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*شكار يا أستاذنا *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
هذا ما لا اندم عليه عندما تتساقط دميعات من عيني وانا اقرأ قصتها
نبيل زوجها ونبلاء ابواه
انظروا يا متحجري القلوب
 لعل تلك القصه تنزل علي الحجاره التي خلف ضلوعكم 
غيثا يلينه 
(لمن اهانوا اصدقائي فى البلده دون اي انسانيه او مشاعر)
اعتبر يا من تعتبر قبل فوات الاوان
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
سلام ونعمه رب المجد​


----------



## magedrn (11 فبراير 2012)

القصة فيها معانى كتييييييييير 
استاذى تسلم ايدك على القصة وعلى تعب حضرتك


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 فبراير 2012)

قصه جمييييييييييله جدا


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

قصه محزنه ومفرحه في نفس الوقت
وزوجها انسان رائع وطيب القلب
انه حب يفرحها ويحقق لها امنيتها قبل ما تموت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 فبراير 2012)

قصه جميله رغم حزنها...حب صادق....هو حب بصدق مش فكر فى شىء غير فى اسعادها اخر  ايام حياتها....الرب يعوض محبته الصادقه الجميله دى... اشكرك استاذى


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> قصه جميله رغم حزنها...حب صادق....هو حب بصدق مش فكر فى شىء غير فى اسعادها اخر  ايام حياتها....الرب يعوض محبته الصادقه الجميله دى... اشكرك استاذى



شكرا لمرورك الفالى جدااااااااااااااا
ربنا يفرحكم


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> قصه جمييييييييييله جدا



شكرا لمرورك 
الجميل
ربنا يفرحكم


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> قصه محزنه ومفرحه في نفس الوقت
> وزوجها انسان رائع وطيب القلب
> انه حب يفرحها ويحقق لها امنيتها قبل ما تموت



شكرا لمرورك يا غاليه 
ربنا يفرحكم


----------

